# Braunig Lake San Antonio



## basspro1 (Jan 23, 2010)

:flag:My son and I spent sometime on the lake this morning in search of fresh water Redfish. We were not disappointed. We ended the day boating 6 keepers, 1 rat Red and we lost 3. Great time on the water.


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

Good trip and good memories.


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

i did not kow red fish can be caught in fresh water, i hate Bass bur reds .....WoW!,,,


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great report I have caught reds on lake Faifield they put up a good fight, nice job.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great lookn'n Reds ... Good Outing!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Those are some strange spots on that last one. Nice job!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent outing w/ those fighting fish!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Beautiful red fish!


----------



## basspro1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Went out this morning (9/13) by myself and caught 7 Reds between 26"-31". I lost four Reds that split the hook. Sorry no pictures.:rybka:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

What is the most productive way to fish for those reds?
Cut tilapia worked well on Fairfield but alas the fish kill got both the tilapia and reds last summer.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

RATLTRAP said:


> Those are some strange spots on that last one. Nice job!


Hatchery fish.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam my dad took me fishing for them at a little hot water discharge/hydroelectric lake outside of Waco once, I don't remember the name of it. 
They stopped producing electricity so the fish died out in the cold, but when we did fish for them shrimp fished close to the bank like you would for cat fish, and trolling with deep diving crankbaits both worked well.
It was full of tilapia too, but when the water went cold there were buzzards from miles around eating a buffet along the bank of them and red fish.


----------



## basspro1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> What is the most productive way to fish for those reds?
> Cut tilapia worked well on Fairfield but alas the fish kill got both the tilapia and reds last summer.


 Live or cut tilapia work great. People are also using yal monn (shad scent) fished off the bottom. 
I am catching these fish by down rigging with soft plastics.
Right now the Reds are schooling up in deep water. Hope this helps.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice reds...enjoy them while you can. I sure miss the Fairfield reds...great fishing.

It looks like possibly freshwater reds may become just a memory and a few entries in the record books. 

The EPA under the current administration is effectively shutting down the coal powered plants such as those operated by Luminant.... which means all those reds will die off this winter. It isn't likely that TP&W will restock given the constraints on money and the annual fish kills. Fairfield is effectively gone for the immediate future as a freshwater redfish lake and the others may not be far behind.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Sunbeam my dad took me fishing for them at a little hot water discharge/hydroelectric lake outside of Waco once, I don't remember the name of it.
> They stopped producing electricity so the fish died out in the cold, but when we did fish for them shrimp fished close to the bank like you would for cat fish, and trolling with deep diving crankbaits both worked well.
> It was full of tilapia too, but when the water went cold there were buzzards from miles around eating a buffet along the bank of them and red fish.


Trading House Creek Reservoir. Been closed many a year.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Nice reds...enjoy them while you can. I sure miss the Fairfield reds...great fishing.
> 
> It looks like possibly freshwater reds may become just a memory and a few entries in the record books.
> 
> The EPA under the current administration is effectively shutting down the coal powered plants such as those operated by Luminant.... which means all those reds will die off this winter. It isn't likely that TP&W will restock given the constraints on money and the annual fish kills. Fairfield is effectively gone for the immediate future as a freshwater redfish lake and the others may not be far behind.


I'll bet there will be such a hue and cry about the power shortages, lose of jobs and increased electric bills that President Urkel will delay that move until after 2012.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> What is the most productive way to fish for those reds?
> Cut tilapia worked well on Fairfield but alas the fish kill got both the tilapia and reds last summer.


The one time I fished for reds at Fairfield we trolled deep diving crankbaits with the back hook removed, and a gold spoon on a 12'' leader. We caught 5, 1 shy of our limit we lost 3 or 4 too.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Do the fresh water Reds taste the same as Gulf?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, maybe even better depending on what they've been eating. In the salt the older, larger ones seem to get course but on Fairfield, I never noticed that to be a problem.


----------



## NitroTexan (Aug 23, 2011)

I wish everyone would leave Urkel alone. He should be praised for his transparency, his cooperation, and advancement of......oh wait! Those were all lies. Ok, he should be thanked because he just made America realize that hard working people is the only thing to fix this economy and not more welfare. I do wonder if Urkel has ever wet a book though.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

CPS Energy is a pretty good company and I don't see them closing anytime soon. The redfish should be safe!


----------



## reel blue447 (Aug 1, 2008)

I remember fish Braunig back in the 90's when I had a boat for reds. They were a lot of fun. We used to run up to an Oriental store off of Marbauch and 410 and get about 3 dozen live craw fish. I mean to tell you those reds could resist them. We usually arrived at the lake around midnight and fished til sun up. Great fish and memories!


----------



## fearnofish71 (May 12, 2010)

i think youre talking about the asia market. i used to get my crawfish from there also


----------

